# BCIT: Applied Database Administration and Design or Applied Network Administration



## jay2xx (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been thinking about moving into the IT world and solutions. I've taken the BCIT New Media and Web Design at BCIT which was a "hit ad miss" program. I felt like I wasted my money taking that 1 year course.

I've been thinking of moving into IT instead of the business aspect of web design. I'm in Vancouver Canada and the major school I want to take this from is BCIT British Columbia Institue of Technology.

I've been pondering on taking:

*Applied Network Administration and Design*

or 

*Applied Database Administration*


I know these are some certificates only, but I want to know which course would give me a break-in to the industry. I know many have the degrees and diploma in computer science, but I want to focus in these sectors.

I want to know the job market available before doing / wasting my time doing these courses. I am passionate about technology and what it brings us, that is why I want to pursue this. 

Please do not provide "sarcasm answers"..."Ohh you can learn everything from the internet now a days" "You don't need college for that" 

PS: I'm in a call centre environment already, and been always wondering what the IT people do all the time.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

As someone who has sat on the other side of the interview table, I can honestly say that taking certificate courses doesn't mean much to most interviewers. 

Network Design/Administration and Database Administration are typically positions that you work up to, not jump right into. Companies simply do not hire people without IT experience to administer their mission-critical databases and networks no matter how many classes, certificates, degrees, and certifications they've completed.

If you want to get into IT, I would recommend that you seek out and apply for entry-level IT positions; entry-level positions require no IT experience. If you want to make yourself look more attractive to employers, you might consider picking up some entry-level certifications, such as the A+, Network+, and Windows client certifications. Degrees aren't necessary to get started in IT (nor will they be necessary to become a network admin or DBA).

After you've gotten started in IT, try to put yourself in a position to do some light server administration. If that's not possible in your first IT job, look specifically for those opportunities for your second. Server admin experience will eventually lead to a server admin job, where you can pick up some DBA and/or network admin experience... which will eventually lead you to a full-fledged DBA or network admin position.


----------



## jay2xx (Sep 5, 2013)

BosonMichael said:


> As someone who has sat on the other side of the interview table, I can honestly say that taking certificate courses doesn't mean much to most interviewers.
> 
> Network Design/Administration and Database Administration are typically positions that you work up to, not jump right into. Companies simply do not hire people without IT experience to administer their mission-critical databases and networks no matter how many classes, certificates, degrees, and certifications they've completed.
> 
> ...



I could start with taking a course in Network Administration Technician, just to break in a entry - level IT position in the job market. Most of the position I'm looking at is requiring a certificate. I guess taking up more responsibility in a entry level position would be a nice choice. I'll try looking for entry-level.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

jay2xx said:


> I could start with taking a course in Network Administration Technician, just to break in a entry - level IT position in the job market. Most of the position I'm looking at is requiring a certificate. I guess taking up more responsibility in a entry level position would be a nice choice. I'll try looking for entry-level.


You could... but entry-level techs aren't network admins... they're typically help desk techs, field service techs, PC support techs, tier 1 techs, and/or desktop administrators. So you'd be taking a course for a position that doesn't exist at entry-level. That's why I recommended pursuing the A+ and Network+ certifications.


----------



## jay2xx (Sep 5, 2013)

BosonMichael said:


> You could... but entry-level techs aren't network admins... they're typically help desk techs, field service techs, PC support techs, tier 1 techs, and/or desktop administrators. So you'd be taking a course for a position that doesn't exist at entry-level. That's why I recommended pursuing the A+ and Network+ certifications.


I got no idea which schools offer A+ or Network+ certification in BC, Canada.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

jay2xx said:


> I got no idea which schools offer A+ or Network+ certification in BC, Canada.


You don't need a school. You only need a good study guide or two (I recommend the All-in-One Study Guides by Mike Meyers). When you're ready for the exam, schedule it through www.vue.com. If you want practice beforehand to see if you're ready, you can purchase practice exams... be sure to stick with trusted, well-known practice exam providers. I'd recommend some, but my opinion is heavily biased, as I currently write for one (and used to write for two others).


----------



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

yeah really.your certifications,degree classes will not help you to get in to IT.what matter is what have you understood that you have studied and if you are able to apply whatever you have studied in practical manner.As said by other just apply for jobs at entry level take experience and experience will improve your value in market.
good luck


----------



## jay2xx (Sep 5, 2013)

BosonMichael said:


> You don't need a school. You only need a good study guide or two (I recommend the All-in-One Study Guides by Mike Meyers). When you're ready for the exam, schedule it through www.vue.com. If you want practice beforehand to see if you're ready, you can purchase practice exams... be sure to stick with trusted, well-known practice exam providers. I'd recommend some, but my opinion is heavily biased, as I currently write for one (and used to write for two others).


Thank you I will try this method.


----------

